# Winter pictures



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

What a beautiful thread! 

It never snows here, where I live--but I will try to take pics of winter here, anyway. I have thought about taking photos of the seeding coyote brush since we don't have snow, but it's a little like snow.










Kind of like snow?










Thanks for posting such beautiful pictures. I snow and winter!


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

this group was taken 2 years ago at my parents house, in the mountains


















all the really small trees, barely can see them, Christmas trees, my parents have Christmas tree farm.



























yes, that’s my snow angel









see the trees going up a mountain, that’s actually an old unactive volcano, at The top (which you can’t see) you can see Mt Hood, which is pretty far away. And on a very clear days…behind mt hood you can see Mt Rainier( “rain near” is how it’s pronounce) and on the clearest days (no smog or haze in the atmosphere) behind mt Rainier you can see Mt. baker which is crazy far…way up in Washington state…very pretty…but now it’s own and can’t go up there anymore.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

This was in the ice storm last year, this is my place

the trees are eating my house, ice was weighting down all the trees, the trees are usually straight up, no where near my roof or to the ground, I usually can walk under the tree and not have to duck.

















cover in ice









we had tree cracking and breaking all around us, here is one big branch that almost took my bedroom window out and my neighbors car which is under all that.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

No icy pictures here, it's a Mediterranean climate. We have a rock formation on our property, I call it the old man. In the summer he loses his hair, in the winter he grows it back. I know it's winter because he's grown it back.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah it's not so snowy here--but I found this cute little tiny mushroom pair on an oak leaf the other day. It's indicative of winter because winter is usually when it rains, which is also usually when the mushrooms grow.

they are pretty cute though--my chipped thumb nail polish for scale:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Eilidh (Dec 18, 2021)

A few weeks ago. A rare snow storm. 
The only time i see a Varied Thrush is when it has snowed.
This one is on the birdbath XD


----------

